

Night Owls Stay Alert Longer than Early Birds - NonEUCitizen
http://www.livescience.com/health/090423-earlybird-nightowl.html

======
apu
It's hard to take this article seriously when the authors of the study make
statements like this:

 _Peigneux said this information could be useful in job decisions: 'If you
have a night job, it's better to be an evening person,' he said._

~~~
sketerpot
If you're a scientist and a reporter presses you to speculate on how your
research could be useful, are you going to just refuse? Mainstream science
journalism taints everything it touches. The scientists who did the research
aren't necessarily at fault for this.

------
tokenadult
The obligatory link for any discussion of a report on a research result like
that is the article by Peter Norvig, director of research at Google, on how to
interpret scientific research.

<http://norvig.com/experiment-design.html>

Check each news story you read for how many of the important issues in
interpreting research are NOT discussed in the story.

------
ars
Very poor research. Where is the data after 4-5 hours? I bet the early person
does better then.

It's not that night owls have _overall_ better concentration - it's that they
concentrate better at the end and the early birds do better earlier.

------
jpwagner
Is this a thought-exercise in confounding factors?!

